# Suche Programm, Aufzeichnung der FPS in Games



## d4rk_tr1nker (21. März 2008)

Hi Leute, 
also ich suche ein Programm, mit dem man die FPS in Games aufzeichnen kann (also nicht nur als anzeige sondern als tabelle oder so). 

MIt Frapes kann man sie nur anzeigen lassen, zumindest habe ich sonst noch nichts gefunden wie es gehen sollte

Thx schonmal


----------



## der_schnitter (21. März 2008)

*AW: Programm*

Also man kann die FPS glaube ich sogar in Fraps auch abspeichern lassen.Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau,wie das geht,da ich das noch nie gemacht habe.


----------



## StellaNor (21. März 2008)

*AW: Programm*

Ich habe den Beitrag in diesen Bereich verschoben. Bitte beim nächsten Mal darauf achten den Beitrag im dafür
vorgesehen Unterforum zu erstellen. Danke


----------



## jetztaber (21. März 2008)

*AW: Programm*

Oder so: RivaTuner kann die FPS in eine Datei schreiben. Anschließend kann man diese Datei aufrufen und die aufgezeichneten Werte zu jedem protokollierten Zeitpunkt auslesen.

z.B. um 23:34:07 Uhr hatte ich eine Framerate von 162,72 Frames/Sekunde. Toll, wa?


----------



## dr.konkret (22. März 2008)

@d4rk_tr1nker:
Habe mal Deinen Threadtitel ergänzt. Evtl. erhältst Du so (noch) mehr Hilfe.

Grüsse Oli


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (22. März 2008)

ahh, thx erstmal an alle. 

1. Die Kategorie hab ich übersehen^^
2. ivh versuchs ma mit Riva tuner, ergebnisser nachher
3. Thx für Titeländerung


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (22. März 2008)

hmm also ich finds i-wie in riva tuner 2.08 nicht. AUßerdem finde ich nur eine englische oder (russische ) vers.


----------



## boss3D (28. März 2008)

*AW: Programm*



der_schnitter schrieb:


> Also man kann die FPS glaube ich sogar in Fraps auch abspeichern lassen.Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau,wie das geht,da ich das noch nie gemacht habe.


 
_@ der_schnitter: Natürlich geht das. Fraps speichert die FPS automatisch ab, sobald du deinen Benchmarking-Hotkey (während eines Spiels) drückst!_

*Mache es doch mit Fraps, wie hier schon erwähnt wurde!*

_Ich weiß nicht genau, was du alles angezeigt bekommen möchtest, aber ich zähle dir einmal auf, was die aktuellste Version (2.9.4) von Fraps schafft:_
*1.0 FPS:*
1.1 MinMaxAvg
1.2 Frametimes
1.3 FPS
1.4 Benchmarks (die nachher in Form von Excel-Tabellen ausgegeben werden)
*2.0 Movies:*
2.1 Kurze Videos aufnehmen (in der kostenlosen Standardversion dürfen diese nur ein paar Sekunden dauern > ca. eine halbe Min.)
*3.0 Screenshots:*
3.1 Screenshots aufnehmen (es stehen verschiedenen Bild-Formate zur Auswahl)

Also wenn dir das nicht reicht, brauchst du wirklich ein umfangreicheres Tool/Programm. Könntest du etwas genauer beschreiben, was genau du angezeigt bekommen möchtest?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (21. April 2008)

ahh, danke ich würde gern das in exel tabellen (wie z.b. pcgh bei grakatests) machen... Geht das mit der kostenlosen variante? UNd wenn ja, wie?


----------



## boss3D (21. April 2008)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> ahh, danke ich würde gern das in exel tabellen (wie z.b. pcgh bei grakatests) machen... Geht das mit der kostenlosen variante? UNd wenn ja, wie?



Natürlich! Mit Fraps hat das sowieso nicht viel zu tun, da dir das Tool lediglich die FPS-Werte liefert. Die Diagramme musst du selber im Excel erstellen.

Du brauchst ja nur im Excel ein neues Diagramm erstellen und die FRAPS-Werte auswählen. Dann fügt das Programm automatisch die Balken in entsprechender Länge ein. (Ist zumindest bei Office 2007 so)

MfG, boss3D


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (21. April 2008)

ähem, jetz chek ich iwie gar nix mehr^^ 
Kannst du mir bitte erklären, wie ich solche tabellen hinbekommen?


----------



## boss3D (21. April 2008)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> ähem, jetz chek ich iwie gar nix mehr^^
> Kannst du mir bitte erklären, wie ich solche tabellen hinbekommen?



Was ist den daran schwer?

Also, ich habe schnell ein paar Beispieldiagramme erstellt. Du musst nur die wichtigsten Daten angeben, dann das Diagramm erstellen und schließlich die angegebenen Daten zum Einfügen auswählen _(> Rechtsklick auf das leere Diagramm > "Daten auswählen ..." und die angegebenen Daten markieren)_.

Weitere Fragen einfach posten!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RomeoJ (22. April 2008)

Moin,

da problem ist, das ich denke das er einfach ein GameVideo haben will. Und nicht eine Tabelle mit den Frames..denke ich mal.

Ich nutze FRAPS auch, aber er zeichnet bei der Trial version nur mit 30FPS auf. Und das sieht ein bissel blöd aus. Und wenn man dann die "offene" version hat, kann man zwar dne FPS einstellen aber troztdem sieht die Aufzeichnung nicht wirklich prickelnt auf, wenn man auf den Monitor dann in Fullscreen wieder gibt.

Ausserdem wenn man ca ab 60FPS dort einstellt, verraucht da seine unmenge an Festplattenkapazität. Das Umwandeln in eine mpeg Datei für zwar zu sehr kleinen MB Grössen, aber die Qualität ist dann noch schlechter.

Ich würde dir ein Desktopaufzeichnungstool empfehlen. Womit ich auch schon experimentiert hatte, aber nur mässigen erfolg hatte.

Also wie gesagt, ... ich pobier weiter vielleicht findest du ja ein gescheites tool.

Kannst ja das hier mal testen...

Probier.Mich.Aus


bis denne...


----------



## boss3D (22. April 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Moin, da problem ist, das ich denke das er einfach ein GameVideo haben will. Und nicht eine Tabelle mit den Frames..denke ich mal.



Wie kommst du drauf?

Er fragt doch eindeutig, wie man solche Tabellen erstellt! Aber warten wir einfach auf sein nächstes Posting!

Hier noch einmal eine kurze Zusammenfassung (zum Diagramme erstellen):
1.) FRAPS starten
2.) Game starten
3.) Benchmarking-Hotkey drücken
4.) Zocken
5.) Game beenden
6.) Excel starten
7.) FPS-Werte, die von FRAPS ermittelt wurden, eintragen _(diese findest du normalerweise hier: "C: > Fraps > benchmarks")
_8.) Diagramm erstellen
9.) Rechter Mausklick > "Daten auswählen ..." > eingetragene Daten markieren > bestätigen

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RomeoJ (22. April 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf?
> 
> Er fragt doch eindeutig, wie man solche Tabellen erstellt! Aber warten wir einfach auf sein nächstets Posting!
> 
> ...




Nur so...dachte er zieht den einfachen Weg vor....will natürlich nichts unterstellen. Und bedanke mich natürlich für deine EXEL - Einweisung...

ich habe keine Ahnung von Tabellen...deshalb danke..ich dachte halt nur er sucht Video...naja warten wir mal ab, was er schreibt.

Er kann es sich ja aussuchen..ist ja egal, hauptsache er kann seine FRAPS vergleichen..


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (23. April 2008)

Also, erstma danke für dei Anleitung. 
Aber da ich sowas nocnie gemacht hab, weiß ich erstma nich was exel is.^^
Ihr werdet lachen, aber est ist so. Trozdem danke.


----------



## boss3D (23. April 2008)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Also, erstma danke für dei Anleitung.
> Aber da ich sowas nocnie gemacht hab, weiß ich erstma nich was exel is.^^
> Ihr werdet lachen, aber est ist so. Trozdem danke.



Also wenn du nicht älter als 12 bist, gibt es keinen Grund zu Lachen! Ansonsten hast du wahrscheinlich in der Schule ein paar Mal geschlafen! Aber ist ja egal! _(- Lachen verkneif -)_

"Excel" ist eines der Office-Programme von Microsoft (wie z.B. "Word", "Powerpoint", "OneNote", etc.), das hauptsächlich für Tabellenkalkulationen und Berechnungen genutzt wird. Allerdings ist es auch zum Erstellen von (Benchmark-)Diagrammen sehr beliebt, da "Excel" viele Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten bietet.

Für weitere Infos mal hier gucken: Microsoft Excel  Wikipedia

Falls das immer nochnicht reicht, stelle einfach deine Fragen, aber bedenke, dass wir hier nicht in der Gymnasiumunterstufe/Hauptschule oder ähnlichem sind. Wenn du dich absolut nicht auskennst, frage lieber einen Informatiklehrer, deine Eltern, etc.!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Masher (24. April 2008)

Vll solltest du dir mal Magazine wie die PCGH kaufen...ich bin auch erst 15 und habe mich vor 3-4 Jahren auch nicht wirklich mit PCs etc. ausgekannt....nach bisschen lesen und lernen (...auch in der Schule) sollte dir das aber klar werden....und ich will nicht gemein wirken aber wenn du dich in so einem Forum anmeldest dann solltest du auch über etwas Basis-Wissen verfügen---einfach bisschen herumexperimentieren mit allem...und Google wird dir auch helfen bei einfachen Problemen oder was z.B. Excel ist sowie etliche Anleitungen für "Anfänger"...mfg


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (25. April 2008)

also, um ehrlich zu sein ich bin 13 und gymanasiast. Aber  an meiner schule lernt man im infounterricht gar nichts darüber, also hoffe ich ihr könnt mir verzeihen.^^ Also ich versuchs dann einfachma..


----------



## boss3D (25. April 2008)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> also, um ehrlich zu sein ich bin 13 und gymanasiast. Aber  an meiner schule lernt man im infounterricht gar nichts darüber, also hoffe ich ihr könnt mir verzeihen.^^ Also ich versuchs dann einfachma..



Dann wohnst du bestimmt in Deutschland! Ich will jetzt nicht das deutsche Schulsystem kritisieren, aber bei mir in Österreich war Office _(Word, Excel, PowerPoint)_ das erste, was ich im Ingformatikunterricht gelernt habe!   

Von Verzeihen kann auch keine Rede sein, da du ja nichts verbrochen hast. Im Grunde kann ich nur die Worte von "Destructor12" wiederholen: "Informiere dich einfach und das Problem ist aus der Welt geschafft!" _(Zu "informieren" zählt natürlich auch das Fragen hier im Forum > also kannst ruhig weiterhin deine Fragen zu Excel stellen!)_ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (25. April 2008)

Ja, du hast es genau getroffen, ich lebe in Deutschland. Und was ich noch hinzufügen wollte: Unsere lehrer kennen sich weniger aus, als wir...
Zurück zu Exel. Ic hab den Benchmarhotkey gedrückt mit fraps in warcraft 3 ( ja kein hardware killer, aba das is im moment auf meinem alten p4 mit 2,66 ghz und 256 mb ram). Danach hab ich die Datei auch gesehn, und wollte sie mit Exel öffne. Nun wollte ich die FIle mit Exel öffnen, aber mit der vers. von 2003 geht das nicht. 
Was soll ich jetz machen?


----------



## Masher (25. April 2008)

Welche Meldung kommt beim Versuch die Datei zu öffnen?
Ist der Dateityp xls also sprich nach dem Dateinamen ein .xls zu finden...schau bei den Ordneroptionen unter "Ansicht" beim Punkt "Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden---da entfernst du das Häckchen----?
Hast du Excel installiert?
Wenn nicht kannst du auch den kostenlosen Excel Viewer installieren---Downloaddetails: Excel Viewer 2003....mfg


----------



## boss3D (26. April 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> Welche Meldung kommt beim Versuch die Datei zu öffnen?
> Ist der Dateityp xls also sprich nach dem Dateinamen ein .xls zu finden...schau bei den Ordneroptionen unter "Ansicht" beim Punkt "Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden---da entfernst du das Häckchen----?
> Hast du Excel installiert?
> Wenn nicht kannst du auch den kostenlosen Excel Viewer installieren---Downloaddetails: Excel Viewer 2003....mfg



Hier kann ich mich nur anschließen! 
Und sollte das bei dir auch nicht funktionieren, gibt es noch einen anderen Weg:

Du musst ja die Fraps-Werte nicht unbedingt im Excel _(2003)_ öffnen. Öffne sie als das Dateiformat, das sie eben haben _(mit einem Programm, das die Datei anzeigen kann)_ und öffne parallel dazu einfach Excel. Dann musst du nur die Werte manuell im Excel eintragen.

_PS.: Das Office-Programm, über das wir hier die ganze Zeit schreiben, heißt "Ex*c*el" und nicht "Exel"!_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (29. April 2008)

Also ich hab es jetzt nochmal versucht und ein paar screens gemacht...
Hmm, das hat iwie nicht funktioniert. WEnn ich die dateien auswähle und dan auf hochladen klicke, steht da ich soll warten, hab ich gemacht. 10 Minuten lang. Dann wars fertig und ich klick auf "Fenster schließen" un nu is nix da...


----------



## boss3D (29. April 2008)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Also ich hab es jetzt nochmal versucht und ein paar screens gemacht...
> Hmm, das hat iwie nicht funktioniert. WEnn ich die dateien auswähle und dan auf hochladen klicke, steht da ich soll warten, hab ich gemacht. 10 Minuten lang. Dann wars fertig und ich klick auf "Fenster schließen" un nu is nix da...



Liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass die Screens ein nichterlaubtes Bilddateiformat hatten (ich vermute Bitmap)! Am besten wandelst du sie in das JPEG-Format um. Der einfachste Weg, dies zu machen sieht so aus:

1.) Bitmap-Bilder mit Paint öffnen
2.) Speichern unter ...
3.) JPEG-Format auswählen
4.) Speichern

Dann kannst du sie nochmal neu hochladen und es müsste ohne Probleme gehen!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (1. Mai 2008)

Ok, ich habb alle als JPG datei gesavt. Jetzt probier ichs einfach nochmal...


----------



## boss3D (1. Mai 2008)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Ok, ich habb alle als JPG datei gesavt. Jetzt probier ichs einfach nochmal...



Das ist aber seltsam, dass die Benchmarks bei dir nur als CSV (Comma Separated Values) gespeichert werden!  

Bei mir werden die automatisch als Office Excel-CSV gespeichert! _(Siehe Screenshot!)_

Ich werde schnell ein paar Dinge mit Excel und Fraps überprüfen! Moment!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (1. Mai 2008)

So, ich weiß jetzt, woran dein Problem liegt! 

Hier die Erklärung:
Ratgeber: Excel: Tabellen im CSV-Format Öffnen - PC-WELT

Dein Problem tritt allerdings nur mit älteren Excel-Versionen _(z.B.: 2003)_ auf. Excel 2007 öffnet die Fraps-Benchmarks automatisch korrekt als Excel-CSV. deshalb habe ich das Problem nicht.

*Als Lösung fällt mir momentan folgendes ein:*
1.) Öffne die Benchmarks auf jeden Fall mit Excel (ich vermute, dass du die Version v. 2003 hast), egal, wie das ergebnis aussieht!
2.) Dann: "Speichern unter ...".
3.) Anderes Dateiformat auswählen (probiere "XLS" oder andere excelunterstützte Formate).
4.) Speichern (kann sein, dass du einen neuen namen eingeben musst!).
5.) Neue Datei öffnen.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir,

MfG, boss3D


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (5. Mai 2008)

Erst mal, ja du hast recht, ich benutze die 2003 version. Aber wenn ich nun versuche dei dateien zu öffnen, steht da der bekannte fehler, und wenn ich dann auf "ok" klicke passiert nichts, es steht nichts da und ich kann es auch nicht in einem anderen Format speichern.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (5. Mai 2008)

ICh hab nochne Frage: SInd alle Excel Versionen Freeware?


----------



## boss3D (5. Mai 2008)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> ICh hab nochne Frage: SInd alle Excel Versionen Freeware?



Soweit ich weiß, ist keine einzige Excel-Version "Freeware". Jede Excel-Version kann man als Teil des Office-Paketes kaufen.

Man kann es allerdings auch illega.. hust! hust! downloaden! Was allerdings nicht empfehlenswert und strengstens verboten ist!
Damit müsste deine zweite Frage beantwortet sein!

Da ich selber kein Excel 2003 sondern das Excel 2007 habe _(das sieht völlig anders aus und es gibt auch einige neue Funktionen, dafür manche alte nichtmehr)_, kann ich dir bei deinem Problem kaum noch weiterhelfen. Am Besten, du googelst ein wenig und siehst dir meinen Link nocheinmal an, oder du nimmst einfach hin, dass deine FPS-Werte so angezeigt werden. Wobei letzteres allerdings nicht allzu schlimm ist; du brauchst dir ja nur die Werte ansehen und manuell in eine neue Excel-Tabelle eintragen. Das mache sogar ich, obwohl bei mir alles funktioniert!  

Bei weiteren Fragen werde ich natürlich, so gut ich kann, helfen!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (5. Mai 2008)

Hba ich nicht geschriebend ass ich jetz die version von 2007 habe? Also damit kann ich die datein auch nicht öffnen. Außerdem konnte ich dei vom Microsoft Server downloaden...


----------



## boss3D (5. Mai 2008)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Hba ich nicht geschriebend ass ich jetz die version von 2007 habe? Also damit kann ich die datein auch nicht öffnen. Außerdem konnte ich dei vom Microsoft Server downloaden...



Nein! Hast du nirgends geschrieben, um deine Frage zu beantworten!  

Dürfte ich bitte mal den Link vom Microsoft-Server sehen! Ich kann mir nämlich absolut nicht vorstellen, dass das das richtige Excel 2007 sein soll.
Erstens müsstest du damit nämlich problemlos die Fraps-Benchmarks öffnen können und zweitens wird Microsoft wohl kaum etwas gratis zum Download anbieten, wofür man im Geschäft ~ 100  bezahlen muss!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jetztaber (5. Mai 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ...und zweitens wird Microsoft wohl kaum etwas gratis zum Download anbieten, wofür man im Geschäft ~ 100  bezahlen muss!



MS bietet zeitlich begrenzte Testversionen: Microsoft Office Online

*edit*
60 Tage um genau zu sein - bis dahin müsst ihr das Problem gelöst haben.  Peace


----------



## boss3D (6. Mai 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> MS bietet zeitlich begrenzte Testversionen: Microsoft Office Online
> 
> *edit*
> 60 Tage um genau zu sein - bis dahin müsst ihr das Problem gelöst haben.  Peace



Danke für den Hinweis!

Aber trotzdem ist es keine Freeware, die einem ewig erhalten bleibt! Zu dem Problem fällt mir nicht mehr viel ein, da ich ja Excel 2007 habe und Fraps automatisch alle Benchmarks völlig richtig öffnet!
*
Mein Tipp an "d4rk_tr1nker":*
- Excel 2007 hast du ja mehr oder weniger (neu)installiert. Installiere jetzt einmal die aktuellste Version von FRAPS neu. Ach ja, und falls du Excel 2003 noch oben hast, solltest du es deinstallieren, da FRAPS möglicherweise automatisch die alte Version zum Öffnen hernimmt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jetztaber (6. Mai 2008)

CSV-Datei, dazu fällt mir am Rande was ein. In Excel 2003 konnte man die importieren... Die 2007er Version wird das wahrscheinlich mittlerweile automatisch über eine Verknüpfung machen.

Es gibt, wenn es denn am CSV-Format bisher scheitern sollte, immer noch die Möglichkeit, die kostenlose Tabellenkalkulation von OpenOffice zu verwenden. Ich kenne die leider nicht näher, aber da CSV wirklich der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner nicht nur für Excel-Tabellen, sondern auch für Datenbanken usw. ist, sollte da was dabei rauskommen.

Der Excel Viewer wird wohl diesbezüglich absolut nutzlos sein und nur .xls darstellen können.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (6. Mai 2008)

Also, liegt es jetzt am Dateiformat? Ich dneke mal, aber wie speichere ich das als CSV datei?


----------



## jetztaber (8. Mai 2008)

Ich beziehe mich auf das letzte Deiner drei Bilder vom 01.05. Da stehen Dateien mit der Endung .csv. Die kannst Du mit einem normalen Texteditor öffnen und wirst sehen, dass da Zahlen drin stehen, die durch ein Komma getrennt sind. Und die kann man eigentlich so gut wie überall importieren, vom Excel-Viewer mal abgesehen.


----------

